# Another surprise from the wife.



## Shagee415 (Feb 1, 2014)

Stihl MS-251 CBE

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 1, 2014)

I got a pork chop and a dirty look

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Watch out Shane. That might be a hint to build her a new house.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice!

I wish my wife would surprise me with something like that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Feb 2, 2014)

jmurray said:


> I got a pork chop and a dirty look


Lol


----------



## Shagee415 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty excited. I'm still offshore so can't wait to get home and fire that puppy up. I have some spalted red oak I've been dying to cot and see how it looks on the inside.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 2, 2014)

Having only viewed one from a distance, sure would like to have a review on this......please?

I just purchased a Stihl 056AV the other day, and I'm still trying to figure out how to get in past 'the-one-that-must-be-obeyed' without her finding out....you are certainly a lucky fella!!!

Easy start and adjust on the fly......






Scott (how much have you already cut) B


----------



## Shagee415 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll post u something after I run through some logs and let u know.


----------

